# French link egg butt snaffle..



## Clofox (19 November 2011)

Hi all, 

call me a numpty
BUT...
My loan pony is ridden a French link egg butt snaffle and i was just wondering how this or why this bit would have been chosen, not having any trouble or anything at all shes a dream to ride but i was just being nosey really
and wanted to know how the owner would have made the choice.
Thank you!


----------



## Welshie Squisher (19 November 2011)

Not possible!
Check the name of the bit again, egg butt refers to single jointed mouth piece, french link has 2 joints, both can be snaffles, snaffle refers to the cheek pieces


----------



## Welshie Squisher (19 November 2011)

But to answer your question, an egg butt snaffle or french link snaffle are the bits most start ouit with as they aren"t harsh when used correctly. People only use other bits for a reason, like a dutch gag for a strong horse that can't be controlled in a milder bit


----------



## rhino (19 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			Not possible!
Check the name of the bit again, egg butt refers to single jointed mouth piece, french link has 2 joints, both can be snaffles, snaffle refers to the cheek pieces 

Click to expand...

Not true, eggbutt refers to the fixing between 'cheekpiece' and mouthpiece, to differentiate from a loosering, fullcheek, Dring etc.. Any cheekpiece can have any mouthpiece  

OP - it is seen as being a relatively mild bit, without the nutcracker action of a single jointed mouthpiece. A lot of people use it as a starter bit and if the horse is happy they will often stay in it for their whole career. Personally I like french link mouthpieces but prefer a loosering 'cheekpiece' 

ETA eggbutt french link
http://www.bluepony.co.uk/products/French-Link-Eggbutt-Snaffle-885?cPath=44_46_145
loosering french link
http://www.bluepony.co.uk/products/French-Link-Thick-Loose-Ring-Snaffle-884?cPath=44_46_147


----------



## monkeybum13 (19 November 2011)

I thought egg butt referred to the (fixed) cheek pieces, not the mouth piece.

Therefore you can have a eggbutt with a french link mouthpiece!


ETA: just saw rhino had posted the same thing!


----------



## Welshie Squisher (19 November 2011)

Ok rhino, can u post a link to a french link egg butt snaffe for sale because we have 150 years of horse experioence on myu sofa and not one of us have honesty ever seen a french link egg butt snaffle for sale.

We see egg butt snaffle or french link snaffle all the time......


----------



## rhino (19 November 2011)

Erm, I did 

Or do a google image search
http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=...l0l7647l28l26l3l8l8l2l407l2943l0.4.2.4.1l11l0


----------



## kazhar (19 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			Ok rhino, can u post a link to a french link egg butt snaffe for sale because we have 150 years of horse experioence on myu sofa and not one of us have honesty ever seen a french link egg butt snaffle for sale.

We see egg butt snaffle or french link snaffle all the time......
		
Click to expand...

I have tried one on our pony today..and two other horses at my place have them. They are pretty common.


----------



## Cadfael&Coffee (19 November 2011)

Welshie squished do a quick google search you'll find loads in seconds... 

The eggbutt refers to the cheek piece not the bar. 

1st one I came to:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0058TVQGU/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## Kat (19 November 2011)

As rhino said, eggbutt refers to the fixed cheekpiece and can be used with various types of mouthpiece. 

OP eggbutt French link snaffles are nice kind bits that are popluar to use for babies. If they go nicely in it no need to change it. 

Mine likes the stability of an eggbutt cheek, compared to a loose ring which gives more movement for horses that tend to fix a bit. 

The French link avoids the nutcracker action of the single joint. They are very similar in action to lozenge or peanut link snaffles.


----------



## Welshie Squisher (19 November 2011)

Well u learn something new every day, I thought egg butt referred to the single joint that causes the nut cracker action, hence thinking you can't have both on the same bit.
Well I have a french link egg butt snaffle, but I always thought it was just a french link snaffle and was sold to me as so.

So am I right in thinking you can get an egg butt waterford then? Egg butt being the mouth piece fixed to the cheek pieces rather than loose as in loose ring?

Every time I think I've got bits sussed I later find I haven't


----------



## china (19 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			Not possible!
Check the name of the bit again, egg butt refers to single jointed mouth piece, french link has 2 joints, both can be snaffles, snaffle refers to the cheek pieces 

Click to expand...

sorry not right, eggbutt refers to the ring, eggbutt is a fixed ring as opposed to a loose ring and french link is the mouth piece. 

http://www.thesaddleryshop.co.uk/P/JP_Korsteel_French_Link_Eggbutt_Snaffle-(379).aspx

OP- this is a very common simple bit. Its good your horse goes well in it as its a very uncomplicated bit.


----------



## monkeybum13 (19 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			So am I right in thinking you can get an egg butt waterford then? Egg butt being the mouth piece fixed to the cheek pieces rather than loose as in loose ring?
		
Click to expand...

Yes http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=eg...tart=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0&tx=37&ty=44


----------



## china (19 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			Well u learn something new every day, I thought egg butt referred to the single joint that causes the nut cracker action, hence thinking you can't have both on the same bit.
Well I have a french link egg butt snaffle, but I always thought it was just a french link snaffle and was sold to me as so.

So am I right in thinking you can get an egg butt waterford then? Egg butt being the mouth piece fixed to the cheek pieces rather than loose as in loose ring?

Every time I think I've got bits sussed I later find I haven't 

Click to expand...

im 99% sure that waterfords only come with loose rings. but im happy to be corrected 

ETA- dont know why i said that! one of the horses at work has a full cheek fixed ring (eggbutt) waterford! duuurrrr


----------



## rhino (19 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			So am I right in thinking you can get an egg butt waterford then? Egg butt being the mouth piece fixed to the cheek pieces rather than loose as in loose ring?

Every time I think I've got bits sussed I later find I haven't 

Click to expand...

Yes, you can
http://www.vtosaddlery.com/product/Eggbutt/WE.htm

Bits are a source of eternal confusion for me, I can recognise/name virtually all of them but don't really understand the biomechanics and how they actually work!  Luckily all mine have always been very easy to bit.

ETA monkeybum beat me this time   and you can get full cheek, pelham and even cheltenham gag waterfords!


----------



## Clofox (19 November 2011)

Thanks for relpies, shes 12 and as far as im aware has been in it all her carrer.
I typed " French link egg butt snaffle" in google and this is the reuslt:
http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=fr...&w=380&h=380&ei=EQXITpCxCIny8QOBl5SIAQ&zoom=1

Sorry very long link!
but this is the bit she uses in the picture 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Welshie Squisher (19 November 2011)

Thanks monkeybum, I think I got it, well I thought I had before so mayme not


----------



## Welshie Squisher (19 November 2011)

Well ur not as confused as me Rhino.

Well I was just thinking, I don't remember ever seeing a single jointed loose ring......do they exist?
Maybe I've just not ever seen anyone using them?


----------



## monkeybum13 (19 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			Well ur not as confused as me Rhino.

Well I was just thinking, I don't remember ever seeing a single jointed loose ring......do they exist?
Maybe I've just not ever seen anyone using them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, single jointed loose rings are very common


----------



## rhino (19 November 2011)

Welshie Squisher said:



			Well I was just thinking, I don't remember ever seeing a single jointed loose ring......do they exist?
Maybe I've just not ever seen anyone using them?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they do, my boy is in one at the moment! 

To be honest, you can pretty much design your own bit now and have it made, with a cheekpiece and mouthpiece of choice.


----------



## Toffee44 (19 November 2011)

I ride my mare in one, it is the only bit that stops her putting her head in my face when ridden.


----------

